# CO2 Bottle testing



## db73 (19/4/18)

Has anyone recently had their CO2 bottle recertified?

I'm in North Brisbane and really struggling to find someone to do it.


----------



## seamad (19/4/18)

Check with your local fire extinguisher provider. I get my lpg bottles ( fibreglass ones) checked and certified and CO2 filled/certified with mine, down at Burleigh.


----------



## db73 (19/4/18)

Had some luck

Eversafe at Morningside did it

Tested and refilled for $75


----------



## wynnum1 (19/4/18)

db73 said:


> Had some luck
> 
> Eversafe at Morningside did it
> 
> Tested and refilled for $75


How big was the CO2 bottle.


----------



## Brewman_ (19/4/18)

We do the testing an restamping here at Brewman.

The cost is $50 excluding parts, which are rarely required.

The fill depends on the bottle size.

Cheers Steve


----------



## db73 (21/4/18)

wynnum1 said:


> How big was the CO2 bottle.


2.6kg


----------



## Dazza88 (21/4/18)

Cool I'm Northside can need to test my bottle to certify it. So food grade CO2?


----------



## wynnum1 (22/4/18)

Dazza88 said:


> Cool I'm Northside can need to test my bottle to certify it. So food grade CO2?


Looks like $50 is the going rate would think its food grade do they recycle the CO2 from the brewery.


----------



## dibbz (22/4/18)

Any pointers on where I can get a 31kg size G bottle tested and filled?


----------



## mischa62 (22/4/18)

db73 said:


> 2.6kg


OUCH - I bought my 6kg outright from keg-king and now that's a straight $50 swap over


----------



## KegLand-com-au (23/4/18)

It's hardly worth it these days. The new cylinders are getting so cheap it hardly worth even getting hydro testing done anymore.

I know the 6kg ones that we sell are $99 at the moment and this comes full of gas.

If you want a hydro test you are looking at normally about $50 then to refill the cylinder you will generally pay about $10 per kg of gas. So when you add this together the new cylinder is less expensive.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (23/4/18)

https://www.kegland.com.au/co2-gas-cylinders-6kg-full.html


----------



## DU99 (23/4/18)

when my 6kg needs checking will something like a kegland option...


----------



## hooper80 (24/4/18)

db73 said:


> Has anyone recently had their CO2 bottle recertified?
> 
> I'm in North Brisbane and really struggling to find someone to do it.



I know of a place in maroochdore


----------



## hooper80 (24/4/18)

$36


----------



## wynnum1 (24/4/18)

DU99 said:


> when my 6kg needs checking will something like a kegland option...


What is the bottle worth before its recertified and say you had 10 bottles would they do it cheaper.


----------



## DU99 (24/4/18)

mines an supagas(customer owned) steel bottle weighs alot..thought the newer type might be a better option..this will first time certified


----------



## wynnum1 (24/4/18)

DU99 said:


> mines an supagas(customer owned) steel bottle weighs alot..thought the newer type might be a better option..this will first time certified


Yes is there an age limit.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (24/4/18)

wynnum1 said:


> Yes is there an age limit.



No actual age limit on the cylinders. For ourselves and many of the gas suppliers like supagas, BOC the working life of a cylinder is considered to be 30 years. With that said if the cylidners keep passing all the tests in the periodic testing intervals then there is nothing to say that the bottle wont last forever.

The two most likely areas to eventually fail are:
1. Hydro test (so if the cylinder suffers plastic deformation during the hydro test then it will fail)
2. Tare weight check( if the cylinders is a certain percentage lighter than the original weight that means too much of the body of the cylinder has corroded and it's no longer in spec)
3. Physical damage to the cylinder (If the cylinder has any physical damage to it it may not pass either.


----------



## MichaelM (24/4/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> No actual age limit on the cylinders. For ourselves and many of the gas suppliers like supagas, BOC the working life of a cylinder is considered to be 30 years. With that said if the cylidners keep passing all the tests in the periodic testing intervals then there is nothing to say that the bottle wont last forever.
> 
> The two most likely areas to eventually fail are:
> 1. Hydro test (so if the cylinder suffers plastic deformation during the hydro test then it will fail)
> ...



Would a damaged valve knob constitute damage to cylinder?


----------



## real_beer (25/4/18)

This is an interesting video and if your worried about testing and retesting check out 6:30 to 6:50


----------



## KegLand-com-au (26/4/18)

MichaelM said:


> Would a damaged valve knob constitute damage to cylinder?



Yes if the valve is damaged in any way it will have to be changed when the hydro test is done. The valves cost about $20 each so this cost should be added to the cost of the hydro test.


----------



## Bendymann (26/4/18)

db73 said:


> Has anyone recently had their CO2 bottle recertified?
> 
> I'm in North Brisbane and really struggling to find someone to do it.



Yes, I had mine done at a OZ Aquatec, located at Hemmant. They did a full pressure test, valve re-build, re-cert and fill for around $80 from memory. All this with about a 1hr wait. My bottle is Alloy (3.5kg?). So well worth doing, in my opinion. My Little alloy cylinder is perfect for "portability".


----------



## G00DSY (19/3/22)

Does anyone know of a place in Brisbane that does recertification of bottles now? I know it’s close to same cost as replacing with a steel one, just thought it might be worthwhile for a nice clean kegs on legs alloy 6kg bottle … Shame to dump it…


----------



## stevonz (20/3/22)

I got mine done at a dive shop in the Hemmant/ Lyrton area. Can't seem to locate them now on google. The process was painfully slow but they did lend me a 2kg tank while I waited. It was like 2-3 months. Went back a refill once I think and then Cannon Hill LHBS opened...


----------



## stevonz (20/3/22)

Bah... did read the post above. Oz Aquatec ... permanently closed.


----------



## Alhoare (20/3/22)

I had mine re-certified and filled just recently through Country Brewer at Jindalee.


----------

